# HO Slot Car Club of NC event this Sunday, May 31st.



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Our next club event will be held on my two tracks here in Winston-Salem, NC this Sunday, May 31st. The doors will open at 9 AM, tech will open at 12 PM, we'll start racing at 1 PM.
Here are the classes and rules:

Novice/Newbie class
IROC T-Jets
Super Stock

NOVICE RULES
Entrants may choose to race one of the following brands/chassis:
Life-Like “M”chassis
TYCO 440-X2 “Pan”(wide) chassis
TOMY TURBO
TOMY SRT
BODIES: Life-Likes must use the “wide” NASCAR stock car body styles, no older “narrow” T-Birds or Monte Carlos.
Any Dodge, Pontiac, Olds, Taurus , Chevrolet body may be used, COTs included. They must have the stock mounting system. No lowering of the bodies is allowed. The rear spoilers may be chipped/broken or removed.
TYCOS may use any of the wide pan NASCAR bodies. 
TOMY TURBOS or SRTs may use any Aurora AFX-M/T-X/T-Tomy NASCAR bodies. 
Pick-up shoes may be flattened for better contact area. 
All wheels must be stock. Front tires must be stock. Any rear slip-on silicone tire may be used.
IROC T-JETS
The cars will be provided by the club.
The driver may use his own controller or he may borrow one.
SUPER STOCK
Legal chassis are: BSRT T2/G3/G3R, Mattel/Tyco 440 X2, Micro Speedworks T+
Slottech Panther/Panther 02/Thundercat T1/T2/T3, Wizzard-Patriot P2/P3/Scorpion/Storm
Life-Like Fast Tracker/Pro Tracker
1. The chassis must be stock, readily available, “H.O.P.R.A. Approved” and cannot be machined, sanded or cut
except to provide the following: 
A. Add body mounts.
B. Reinforce and/or replace pickup tabs. 
C. Add adjustable Brush tension.
D. Add axle retainer.
2. The guide pin can be a stock replacement part. It may be glued in place but shall remain in any one of the stock positions. Longer than stock guide pins are permitted. The front axle may be attached to the guide pin in the Life Like chassis only.
3. All magnets used shall be stock or stock replacement ceramic “H.O.P.R.A. Approved” and cannot be cut.
Mattel/Tyco 440 X2 traction magnets must be of matching polarity.
5. All magnets shall remain in their stock location. No material or method may be used to restrict the movement of the magnets.
6. Any flux collectors used shall be stock and shall remain in their stock location and cannot be modified.
7. The armature must be stock or a hot stock production red wire with crimp/folded/welded tabs. The 
commutator may be trued, epoxied, and advanced timed. Small cuts or drill marks may be made for 
balancing only. No machining/cutting along the entire length or circumference of the lams/stacks. Excessive 
removal of material to reduce weight is not allowed. Minimum 5.8 ohms (measured pole to pole with 
armature removed from car and checked after a 5 minute cool down period). No dewinding, rewinding, 
or soldered tabs.
8. Axle bushings are not allowed unless they are stock.
9. There are no restrictions on the armature bushings, gears, axles, wheels and tires.
10. Electrical systems shall be stock or stock replacement. Adjustable brush tension is allowed. Plated parts are 
allowed. Shunt wires are not allowed. Electrical parts may be lightly sanded for cleaning purposes only.
11. The use of glue shall not be allowed on the chassis or bulkheads except for the body mounts, guide pin and 
armature bushings.
12. Compression-molded motor and traction magnets may be used. They must be the “C4” level of strength. Legal magnets include:
TYCO 440-X2-BSRT 272 Traction Magnets
G3-BSRT290 Motor Magnets
G3-BSRT284 Traction Magnets
Wizzard-WS60 Motor Magnets
Wizzard-WS61 Traction Magnets

The address is
5771 Candlewood Drive
Winston-Salem, NC 27127


----------

